# Blue Angles



## lazersteve (Jul 21, 2007)

Here's a few shorts I filmed at the Blue Angels Air Show today:

Blue Angles 1

Blue Angles 2

Blue Angles 3

Right Click on the videos and save them to view.

Here's an Angel:

[img:139:128]http://www.goldrecovery.us/angle.jpg[/img]


Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 21, 2007)

I think they are named blue angels 
They come to Quebec every 4 years.


----------

